# Computer Forum Hamachi network



## Enjoi

I thought it would be a good idea if we had an official Hamachi network for CF users. It could serve as a hangout of sorts in addition to its main use of legal LAN emulation for games. An amazing program.... if you havent heard of it, definitely google it. 

I made one if anyone cares to join. 

Network: CFHamachi
Password: CFFTW


I. Your Hamachi name _must_ be the same username you use on CF. If you join under an unrecognized name, you will likely be kicked. 

II. Post any games you have and want to play on the network. 

III. If you host a game, please make sure your connection is up to the challenge. 

IV. And last but not least, if you have connected to the network at some point and will no longer be using it, please let me know so I can remove your name from the list and make some effort to keep things organized.

Thanks!


----------



## linkin

...Hamachi? 

*getting on google*

EDIT: Sounds Great!


----------



## ducis

joined


----------



## Enjoi

We have had two GREAT lan games so far, I encourage more people to join up and hang out with us.


----------



## Archangel

what games do you play?


----------



## Enjoi

Archangel said:


> what games do you play?



So far it has been Operation Flashpoint 2, and Rise of Nations.

You can play every game that has a LAN function built into it. 

Not to mention it is a great way to stay connected with CF members


----------



## Archangel

and a great way on catching virus's.  isnt it?   I mean, isnt a LAN connection less safe than a internet connection?


----------



## Enjoi

Archangel said:


> and a great way on catching virus's.  isnt it?   I mean, isnt a LAN connection less safe than a internet connection?



I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## linkin

I'm in now.


----------



## Enjoi

linkin93 said:


> I'm in now.



I sent you a message, I am apocalypse 3000


----------



## Archangel

hmm, there's no chat I see. only works with mic's?  

(the mic input of my pc doesnt work anymore..   used it as a oscilloscope for a while, and I surpassed the nominal input voltage in a spike I think. )


----------



## Enjoi

Archangel said:


> hmm, there's no chat I see. only works with mic's?
> 
> (the mic input of my pc doesnt work anymore..   used it as a oscilloscope for a while, and I surpassed the nominal input voltage in a spike I think. )



No chat, you can only send messages to individual people on the network by right clicking their name. I don't believe there is mic support.


----------



## Aastii

Archangel said:


> and a great way on catching virus's.  isnt it?   I mean, isnt a LAN connection less safe than a internet connection?



LAN is less safe than internet connection yea, but on hamachi only people who have the user and password can get to the server, and even then they can only see your shared folder, IF you give permission, it is pretty safe.


----------



## Drewat17

Ill check it out

EDIT: Is Operation Flashpoint 2 good?


----------



## Enjoi

Drewat17 said:


> Ill check it out
> 
> EDIT: Is Operation Flashpoint 2 good?



Yes, it is absolutely amazing. Co-Op mode with friends is the most fun I have had with a video game in years. No joke.


----------



## Ignorantguy

No linux support? Boo

I'll still join up when I get home.


----------



## Enjoi

http://recruit.flashpointgame.com/en/game.php

A fun little mini-game for Flashpoint 2 owners. If you get above a 70, you can unlock new missions.


----------



## Aastii

Ignorantguy said:


> No linux support? Boo
> 
> I'll still join up when I get home.



surely wine can make it work?


----------



## Enjoi

I am about to play a little OFP2 if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## aviation_man

Count me in.

User: Aviation_Man.


----------



## aviation_man

Bump.

Hamachi is great! Everyone should join. There's been like 5,000 threads about a CF chat, this is basically it.


----------



## Fatback

Yep Hamachi is a great little app guys. We need more members.


----------



## Ramodkk

aviation_man said:


> Bump.
> 
> Hamachi is great! Everyone should join. There's been like 5,000 threads about a CF chat, this is basically it.



There's been about 5,000 threads about Hamachi


----------



## brian

Archangel said:


> hmm, there's no chat I see. only works with mic's?
> 
> (the mic input of my pc doesnt work anymore..   used it as a oscilloscope for a while, and I surpassed the nominal input voltage in a spike I think. )



AHAHA! sounds like something I would do! except I have an oscilloscope so i dont need to anymore but thats a smart idea


----------



## bomberboysk

brian said:


> AHAHA! sounds like something I would do! except I have an oscilloscope so i dont need to anymore but thats a smart idea


Yeah...i have an analog 'scope here that i use... looking at some 100mhz digital storage scopes as a christmas present for myself though maybe.


God if i could only count the # of threads on hamachi...


----------



## brian

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah...i have an analog 'scope here that i use... looking at some 100mhz digital storage scopes as a christmas present for myself though maybe.
> 
> 
> God if i could only count the # of threads on hamachi...



ohh, Fancy! yeah i only have an analog, No money to go anything more than that, plus its all i need.

Sorry that i hijacked the thread


----------



## aviation_man

Ramomar said:


> *There's been about 5,000 threads about Hamachi*





bomberboysk said:


> *
> God if i could only count the # of threads on hamachi...*



You mean the 3 threads about starting a ComputerForum Hamachi Network? 


The last one was a months ago, and the network wasn't created. This one is already created. This would be the 4th thread on it, and it seems to be a cool app, if you don't like it, no one is making you join it. 



brian said:


> Sorry that i hijacked the thread



You are forgiven


----------



## epidemik

Hmm, I'll look into it...
Did LogMeIn always own hamachi or is that something new?


----------



## brian

epidemik said:


> Hmm, I'll look into it...
> Did LogMeIn always own hamachi or is that something new?



No they bought them semi-recently.


----------



## aviation_man

epidemik said:


> Hmm, I'll look into it...
> Did LogMeIn always own hamachi or is that something new?



I believe it's something new. I think the 'new' name for Hamachi, is Hamachi².. It's a cool application, runs great.


----------



## epidemik

I used it (by used I mean installed) once a long time ago. Seems a lot better now.


----------



## Enjoi

To everyone: Please join using your CF username to avoid confusion.


----------



## linkin

Guys i am in the chat right now


----------



## Enjoi

linkin93 said:


> Guys i am in the chat right now



I sent you a message, guess you are AFK.

EDIT- The original post in this thread has been amended with some rules and requests


----------



## aviation_man

It'd be nice if people actually used their user names


----------



## awildgoose

Awww c'mon I have already asked about this and stufffff, why does no one do it when I start it uuup?


----------



## Enjoi

awildgoose said:


> Awww c'mon I have already asked about this and stufffff, why does no one do it when I start it uuup?




What matters is that there is one up now, so join and come hang out with us


----------



## Enjoi

I just wanted to clear something up that a few people have been confused about, myself included. The network IS capable of doing a chat room. If you get a message from ComputerForum, that is the chatroom. Messages sent to individual people on the network will use a window with the other persons username. To open the chat window yourself, right click on the network name (ComputerForum) and click open chat window.


----------



## aviation_man

awildgoose said:


> Awww c'mon I have already asked about this and stufffff, why does no one do it when I start it uuup?



Just hurry up and join


----------



## Motoxrdude

lol if hamachi is what i used to be back when we used it in highschool, make sure to turn your security to "Public location" lol


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Awww c'mon I have already asked about this and stufffff, why does no one do it when I start it uuup?



just be sound in the knowledge that like just about everything else on this site that isn't the forum, ie. CF clan (both of them  ), book club, facebook group, it will probably not be going after the next month or two 

Good luck with it and all, i will join, but deon't expect too much, as much as members have good intentions now, it generally doesn't last here, as pesimistic as i sound, it is true


----------



## aviation_man

Aastii said:


> just be sound in the knowledge that like just about everything else on this site that isn't the forum, ie. CF clan (both of them  ), book club, facebook group, it will probably not be going after the next month or two
> 
> Good luck with it and all, i will join, but deon't expect too much, as much as members have good intentions now, it generally doesn't last here, as pesimistic as i sound, it is true



You wana bet your rig on this? lol


----------



## Aastii

aviation_man said:


> You wana bet your rig on this? lol



yea go for it. You are paying shipping to get it over to you though, which will be worth more than my rig is


----------



## Aastii

I have just downloaded and installed it and was confused because it is different to the original hamachi, but sorted it pretty quick, but now don't get how to get to chat, tehre doesn't seem to be one even though i know there is 

=EDIT=

 never mind, got it


----------



## aviation_man

A chat with multiple users or you just can't find anyone at all on it?


----------



## Aastii

aviation_man said:


> A chat with multiple users or you just can't find anyone at all on it?



nah i am on, glad you noticed  but I couldn't initially find the chat function, then realised it is the same as old hamachi


----------



## Enjoi

Aastii said:


> it will probably not be going after the next month or two



I doubt that, it keeps growing and growing. We have had some great conversations, and played some really fun games together.


----------



## Aastii

Enjoi said:


> I doubt that, it keeps growing and growing. We have had some great conversations, and played some really fun games together.



the same happened with the CF clan.

We got a good few games in, got a server (or atleast one lent to us for us to use when we wanted), have a website and for the first month or so everyone was all excited and loving it, then it fell apart.

Same happened with the book club, first couple of months it was pretty good, we have loads of people voting for the book, had a discussion on it, but from there, nothing now, 4th month, dead.

It seems to be the cycle of things on CF, but i hope this breaks the chain and keeps going


----------



## Enjoi

We are changing networks for technical reasons

Network:  CFHamachi
Pass: CFFTW


----------



## awildgoose

Alright I'm giving in, people seem to be going on this.
I'ma joining the thing.


----------



## Enjoi

awildgoose said:


> Alright I'm giving in, people seem to be going on this.
> I'ma joining the thing.



It's the same 3 or 4 people that are on constantly, but we have a lot of fun so that's all that matters.

I am going for quality over quantity


----------



## awildgoose

Hey almost everything I do is quality!!
meh whatever, lets just hope we can play together ay ay.

EDIT: what does it mean when like these circle things go around the dot of a user?


----------



## Aastii

partially to bump this, mostly to ask a question: Does anyone play gmod and if so are you up for playing a game some time?

Oh and also, I think I may be up on the list twice, I reinstalled hamachi because i upgraded to win7 and have different client numbers and that


----------



## Enjoi

Aastii said:


> partially to bump this, mostly to ask a question: Does anyone play gmod and if so are you up for playing a game some time?
> 
> Oh and also, I think I may be up on the list twice, I reinstalled hamachi because i upgraded to win7 and have different client numbers and that



I will play the free Gmod with you 

I just installed Borderlands, if anyone wants to do a co-op run let me know.


----------



## Aastii

Enjoi said:


> I will play the free Gmod with you
> 
> I just installed Borderlands, if anyone wants to do a co-op run let me know.



stop being cheap and spend out a little on gmod 10, it is worth it for an endless game


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> stop being cheap and spend out a little on gmod 10, it is worth it for an endless game



There is a difference between cheap and broke


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> There is a difference between cheap and broke



hmmm I would say try theft, but virtual theft doesn't usually work


----------



## Machin3

Just joined. This seems pretty cool. We should expand it so the whole community joins.


----------



## Enjoi

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Just joined. This seems pretty cool. We should expand it so the whole community joins.



We are going for quality over quantity. The regulars on the network are all pretty good friends and we would like to keep it that way


----------



## Aastii

we should also pool together some money eventually and get a small ts or vent server to play on too. You can get dedi vent/TS servers here for 80p a slot, so you could have it if someone wants to join they pay their 80p or $1.50 or whatever it is a month and they get their slot in it to talk and play at the same time


----------



## Enjoi

Aastii said:


> we should also pool together some money eventually and get a small ts or vent server to play on too. You can get dedi vent/TS servers here for 80p a slot, so you could have it if someone wants to join they pay their 80p or $1.50 or whatever it is a month and they get their slot in it to talk and play at the same time



If enough people are interested and the money ends up being split equally, I will rent us a server. Talk to me on the network if you guys want to do this.


----------



## epidemik

Enjoi said:


> If enough people are interested and the money ends up being split equally, I will rent us a server. Talk to me on the network if you guys want to do this.



That ends up getting pretty complicated. Your best bet is trying to convince someone who has a server here (I'm sure theres someone) to set up a teamspeak server for you.


----------



## ScottALot

:/ I'm trying to talk to FatBack and Aviation man, but they don't reply...


----------



## awildgoose

ScottALot said:


> :/ I'm trying to talk to FatBack and Aviation man, but they don't reply...



They usually leave their computers on when they aren't there.


----------



## ganzey

ScottALot said:


> :/ I'm trying to talk to FatBack and Aviation man, but they don't reply...



maybe they dont like you


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> maybe they dont like you



Well I don't like anybody soooooooo yeah that could be it


----------



## ganzey

Fatback said:


> Well I don't like anybody soooooooo yeah that could be it  except ganzey, he's pretty beaslty



why thank you.


----------



## Fatback

ganzey said:


> *sniffles* i thought we had something special *tears up*



Nope you was just another notch on the bed post, but thanks anyways


----------



## ganzey

^^ post edited


----------



## Fatback

I don't care hahaha


----------



## ganzey

lol, im bored


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

"Error: This network appears to be full." Any ideas? Network ID: CFHamachi / Password: CFFTW... unless it really is full?


----------



## Fatback

Stoic Sentinel said:


> "Error: This network appears to be full." Any ideas? Network ID: CFHamachi / Password: CFFTW... unless it really is full?



hummm I don't see how it could be full there is only 15 people(awildgoose has two accounts fix that!). Most people don't even use it only like 5 out of those 15 have only ever really been on for more then a min. The admin of the network isn't around anymore so I guess there is nothing we can really do.


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> hummm I don't see how it could be full there is only 15 people(awildgoose has two accounts fix that!). Most people don't even use it only like 5 out of those 15 have only ever really been on for more then a min. The admin of the network isn't around anymore so I guess there is nothing we can really do.



I don't have two accounts!


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> I don't have two accounts!



you're name is on there twice. You wouldn't know because you can't see you're own name. Seems like there would be more then a 15member limit though.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Fatback said:


> Seems like there would be more then a 15member limit though.



i just checked the hamachi website if its free its max of 16 members ,Premium is 256


----------



## Fatback

innercx said:


> i just checked the hamachi website if its free its max of 16 members ,Premium is 256



I guess that would be right then. There would be 16 counting myself.


----------

